# Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?



## BrainRunner (11. Oktober 2007)

*Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Diese ansich schon arg depperte Frage wurde letzten Sonntag in der wöchentlichen Soap von Auto-Motor-Sport (von geschätzten Mitgliedern auch Audi-Mercedes-Sport genannt). Jetzt haben es endlich diese Art Games auch an die Öffentlichkeit geschafft - gehören verboten!
Würde es dann überhaupt Sinn machen, wenn man die Spiele FSK18 macht? Ich mein eher Maximalalter 17, denn solange darf man ja noch nicht Autofahren. 
Diese Frage wurde doch tatsächlich ernst gemeint und es werden sogar Tests und Statistiken gefahren, um zu zeigen ob man nach dem Konsum von Need4Speed wirklich agressiver und fahrlässiger fährt.
Ansich ja schon lächerlich, wie ist das bei euch?

Nach ner Runde NFS,
- fahrt ihr schneller als sonst?
- fahrt ihr auf der falschen Fahrspur?
- überholt ihr rechts?
- benutzt ihr euer NOS dann öfters?
- driftet ihr?
- pimpt ihr euer Auto gleich TFTF-Style?
- drängelt ihr?
- gefallen euch plötzlich Japsen-Schüsseln?
- liefert ihr euch Rennen mit der Polizei?
usw.

Ich bin wie auch bei den Killerspielen der Meinung, dass das gar keinen Einfluss auf mich hat, weil ich einwandfrei zwischen RL und VL trennen kann. Nur weil ich bei NFSMW mit knapp 400 über die Autobahn bretter, tu ich das nicht im RL auch - und das nicht nur, weil mein Karren nicht ganz so schnell läuft. 
Wirkungsvoller sind da Filme wie Taxi, weniger TFTF. 

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Doc_Evil (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Ohne "Bleifuß Rally" könnte ich heute mit meiner Heckschleuder garnicht im Winter fahren!


----------



## BrainRunner (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Ob man richtig driften am Computer lernen kann, wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*



BrainRunner schrieb:


> Nach ner Runde NFS,
> - fahrt ihr schneller als sonst?
> - fahrt ihr auf der falschen Fahrspur?
> - überholt ihr rechts?
> ...


1. Nein, das Auto gibt einfach nicht mehr her.
2. "falsche Fahrspur" ist relativ. So oft wie ich überhole, ist es einfacher, wenn ich links bleibe und der Gegenverkehr ausweicht.
3. Ich überhole auf der Ideal-Linie.
4. NOS benutze ich nur, wenn das Methyl alleine nicht ausreicht.
5. Wenn ich in Tokio bin, dann immer.
6. Wenn mein Auto nicht blinkt wie ein Puff, fühl ich mich halt nicht wohl
7. Drängeln? Ich nötige gleich, das geht schneller.
8. Ja, wenn sie in meinem Rückspiegel immer kleiner werden.
9. Die Polizei liefert sich Rennen mit mir.

BTW: Was ist NFS? 

PS: Der Veilside Rx-7 aus Tokio Drift ist ganz nett.
PPS: Bin gespannt auf Pro Street und Flatout: Ultimate Carnage.


----------



## BrainRunner (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ein typischer deutscher Autofahrer. Wie man sieht, wäre eine Portion Raserspiele für alle wohl eher verkehrsberuhigend...


----------



## ED101 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Nach ner Runde NfS habe ich keine Lust mehr mich ins Auto zu setzen, weil der schon bei 220 aufhört und nicht bis auf 300 beschleunigt 

Mal ganz ehrlich wie ich nach D**m o.ä. nicht auf die Straße gehe und anfange Leute zu killen, setz ich mich danach nicht ins Auto und fange an mit 200 durch die Ortschaft zu fahren.

Da ist so ein Tag wie ich am Dienstag hatte mit nem AMG unterm A.... viel schlimmer


----------



## maxwell (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*



ED101 schrieb:


> Nach ner Runde NfS habe ich keine Lust mehr mich ins Auto zu setzen, weil der schon bei 220 aufhört und nicht bis auf 300 beschleunigt
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich wie ich nach D**m o.ä. nicht auf die Straße gehe und anfange Leute zu killen, setz ich mich danach nicht ins Auto und fange an mit 200 durch die Ortschaft zu fahren.
> 
> Da ist so ein Tag wie ich am Dienstag hatte mit nem AMG unterm A.... viel schlimmer



yep ich sehe da auch viel mehr Gefahr bei der Zeit nach dem Go Kart fahren oder ähnlichem, da glauben die meisten sie sind der neue Schumi!

ansonsten  rege ich mich über solche Berichte nicht auf, kommen diese doch meistens von den rechte Spur klebern oder " ich fahr immer in der Mitte weil ich habe Angst" Typen!


----------



## HtPC (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*



BrainRunner schrieb:


> Ob man richtig driften am Computer lernen kann, wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln.



Will ich meinen, dazu braucht es echte "Hardware".

Es gibt nichts geileres als mit 16 ohne Führerschein mit einem nicht mehr TÜV geprüften und nicht zugelassenen Käfer mit abgefahrenen Spikes im Winter über vereiste Waldwege zu driften. Wem jetzt die PS_Zahl fehlt, hat es nicht verstanden.
Die Bäume waren immer so verdammt nahe....:eek:

Ohne Helm ohne Gurt, da ist jedes noch so realistische "Game" wirklich nur eine Kinderspiel

BTW: laßt mich nicht als Ende40er dumm sterben,
was  soll  "xD"  bedeuten


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Nun ja, mein Bruder sollte sich keine Rallyevideos anschauen bevor er zur Arbeit fährt.

Wenn man dann abgeholt wird, kanns sein, dass da ein weinroter Corsa A ordentlich gummi aufm Asphalt lässt 

@den End-40er: xD heist einfach nur : D mit geschlossenen Augen -> verdammt große Grinsfresse. Probiers selber und zieh die Mundwinkel hoch, sollte nicht mehr allzuviel zu sehen sein dann


----------



## BrainRunner (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Ein weinroter Corsa A lässt Gummi auf der Strasse? *lol*
Klingt ja noch lustiger, als wenn unser Doc meint, er könne schnell mit seiner Einkaufstasche fahren.. :p


----------



## HtPC (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Nun ja, mein Bruder sollte sich keine Rallyevideos anschauen bevor er zur Arbeit fährt.
> 
> Wenn man dann abgeholt wird, kanns sein, dass da ein weinroter Corsa A ordentlich gummi aufm Asphalt lässt
> 
> @den End-40er: xD heist einfach nur : D mit geschlossenen Augen -> verdammt große Grinsfresse. Probiers selber und zieh die Mundwinkel hoch, sollte nicht mehr allzuviel zu sehen sein dann



Wenn Du deinen Bruder so gut kennst, warum steigst Du immer hinten ein. Nimm vorne Platz und er spart das Geld für Reifen.


BTW
Thx 4 xD


----------



## maxwell (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*



HtPC schrieb:


> Wenn Du deinen Bruder so gut kennst, warum steigst Du immer hinten ein. Nimm vorne Platz und er spart das Geld für Reifen.
> 
> 
> BTW
> Thx 4 xD



denk mal das hat was mit alter zu tun


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Duuu!! .... 

Hat ja nur was mit Fahrerseite/Beifahrerseite zu tun. Würde ich auch noch links sitzen, dann fiele die Kiste wirklich um 

Und naja, es gibt noch ne Handbremse....


----------



## squall (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Als nächstes kommt, die verbieten das Ganze Mysterium Spiel, aber dann wirds wirklich gefährlich !


----------



## goosepemple2k (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Bei dem Thema erinner ich mich gern zurück als ich damals im Kino The Fast and the Furios gesehen hatte.
Film zu ende, die Leute verlassen den Saal, raus auf den Parkplatz und ins Auto...das war nicht mehr normal. KEINER hat es geschafft ohne quitschende Reifen vom Parkplatz zu fahren. Total Ballaballa


----------



## squall (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Die Ganze Fsk is Balla Balla(CK)  !

Erst Ego, jetzt Raser und dann Pruegel ! Bald dürfen wir wirklich nix mehr zocken .... !


----------



## maxwell (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*



squall schrieb:


> Die Ganze Fsk is Balla Balla(CK)  !
> 
> Erst Ego, jetzt Raser und dann Pruegel ! Bald dürfen wir wirklich nix mehr zocken .... !



ist wie bei den Modetrends: kommt immer wieder; beim nächsten Schulmassaker sind es wieder die Shooter; beim nächsten Raserunfall mit Jugendlichen die Raserspiele, wenn wieder mal wo geprügelt wird natürlich die Prügel - Games

das wir aber ganz andere gesellschaftliche Probleme haben, wird gerne übersehen oder verdrängt! Wahrheit schmerzt nämlich (zumindestens meistens)


----------



## ED101 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Ja man hat doch heute immer wieder jemanden dem man die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben kann, auf die Idee das es an mangelnder Zukunftsperspektive und/oder Schulbildung liegt kommt keiner.


----------



## BrainRunner (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Genau und die Eltern sind aus Prinzip die Opfer... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

Ist ungefähr so wie zu sagen "Depri-Musik" bei Jugendlichen führt zu Selbstmord oder "Metal" zu Satanismus. Es ist ihr Leben, das den Leuten Probleme macht, daher nehmen sie Drogen, laufen Amok, springen von ner Brücke etc.
Bei den Politikern und Fernseh-Clowns klingt es immer, als seien da versteckte Botschaften drin, die aus ganz normalen Leuten plötzlich Zombies oder Attentäter machen.
Und das das einzige Medium, wo so Botschaften wirklich drin sind, das ist Karl Moiks Mutantenstadl. :eek:


----------



## der8auer (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*

leute, die amok laufen oder was auch immer tun das nicht nur auf grund von "killerspielen" ! ein normaler mensch kann RL und VL klar unterscheiden. 
meistens haben solche leute probleme im privatleben oder was auch immer. mag sein, dass die killerspiele die hemschwelle senken, das wars dann aber auch schon


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Raserspiele gefährlicher als Killerspiele?*



goosepemple2k schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema erinner ich mich gern zurück als ich damals im Kino The Fast and the Furios gesehen hatte.
> Film zu ende, die Leute verlassen den Saal, raus auf den Parkplatz und ins Auto...das war nicht mehr normal. KEINER hat es geschafft ohne quitschende Reifen vom Parkplatz zu fahren. Total Ballaballa



Kann aber sein, das die FF-Fans immer so fahren. Da fehlt jetzt der Vergleich zu vor dem Film.


----------

